# List of supported cameras



## abidz05 (Aug 19, 2012)

Can someone tell me where I find list of supported cameras by LR 4.1

Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

http://www.adobe.com/uk/products/photoshop/extend.html#supportedcameras


----------

